# A Visit to Borracho Springs at SWGRS



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic Smith's Borracho Springs micro layout was the focus of a lot of attention at this fall's SWGRS. I wonder if he's started a new trend towards micro layout exhibits at the shows?










































You'll notice in the above picture that the white building is signed as ARENDT'S ODDS N ENDS. This is Vic's tribute to Carl Arendt, the 'godfather' of micro layouts, who died last March. If we go in closer on the area, you can see an example of the incredible detail Vic has done throughout the layout.












Below the buildings...












Another angle on the layout...






















Here's the operator's short switchyard. That small LGB power pack will give you an idea of how much juice the layout needs.












You really have to pay attention to see all that goes on in Borracho Springs. For instance, here's the 'high line', the top loop of the layout. But why are all those characters running around with their hands in the air?












If you walk around to the other side and look closely, you'll discover that they're trying to warn hikers about an out-of-control skateboarder careening down a hiking path. Vic says that this vignette is inspired by a childhood incident in Signal Hill (near Long Beach) that did not, as they say, end well!












There are some excitable pigeons on the roof of that mine building...












And that may be because they're being pounced upon by an excitable cat!












Vic seems to enjoy hiding some favorite characters. I won't point out where to find Gumby and Pokey, or Bender from Futurama, or Princess Leia and R2D2! But they're there...


So until Vic's next revision of the layout, Borracho Springs bids Farewell to all its MLS friends.














Thanks Vic, for this very imaginative and entertaining micro layout!


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the images, Carla...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

first two photos, I thought he was in a wheelchair. 

And yes your right it is,,,,,,,, the C word......
Very ,,,,,C.....
I just can't say that word.

Good job Vic


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

That creation is brilliant! It's purpose is to bring smiles to people's faces and it does it so well. Our thanks to Vic for getting his feet wet on the train show circuit. Our thanks to Carla for taking the beautiful close up pictures and to Gary for posting them. We loaned one of our "directors" chairs to Vic for the show. The fellow he's talking to in the second picture is Bob Jensen, who is in a wheelchair. Bob does the repair work on the trains that run on the Fairplex Railroad and is kept quite busy with that job.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Gary, for posting all of those great pix, and thanks especially to Vic, who created this wonderful bit of whimsy! The details are incredible and the fruits of a truly creative mind. There's a lot of basis for inspiration here. Gives me lots of ideas about something to do during the long winter months ahead!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

It's to bad that vic lives out west because that layout would make a big hit at ths ecls show. I sure would love to see it in person.When some people say bigger is better they have not seen vics borracho springs layout. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Nov 2011 07:26 PM 
first two photos, I thought he was in a wheelchair. 

And yes your right it is,,,,,,,, the C word......
Very ,,,,,C.....
I just can't say that word.

Good job Vic


C...ool ?









Thanks guys, It sure was fun sharing it, I'm already planning modifications and fixes based on lessons learned this show. Carla's pics are light years better than my twonky little camera can take, I am my own worst critic and can already see things niggling me that I need to upgrade. Hope to bring it to more shows in the future.


----------

